# Latest News on the Charlotte Franchise



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Here are some stories about the ongoing developments for the new franchise:

Management (Tapscott) :

http://www.s-t.com/daily/01-03/01-08-03/c05sp122.htm 

Ownership awarded (Johnson BET) :

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/basketball/nba/2002-12-18-cover-johnson_x.htm 

http://www.charlotte.com/mld/charlotte/sports/basketball/4785396.htm 

http://www.bet.com/articles/0,,c3gb-5674,00.html 

Arena:

http://www.charlotte.com/mld/charlotte/4498549.htm 

Financial benefit to area:

http://www.bizjournals.com/charlotte/stories/2002/11/11/story3.html


----------

